# www.dns-ok.de - Jetzt PC auf DNS Changer-Trojaner testen - Risiko Bundestrojaner?



## SebastianThoeing (13. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *www.dns-ok.de - Jetzt PC auf DNS Changer-Trojaner testen - Risiko Bundestrojaner?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: www.dns-ok.de - Jetzt PC auf DNS Changer-Trojaner testen - Risiko Bundestrojaner?


----------



## kleineskamel (13. Januar 2012)

hehe, bei der Sache mach ich mir um die Bundesregierung am wenigsten sorgen.
Sicher is das auch paranoid, aber wenn der Server in der Hand des FBI ist, hat gerade ein Land jede menge Macht den außländischen Internet-traffic gründlich zu prüfen.
Und da so ziemlich jede Regierung geil davon wird, zu sehen was alle Bürger so treiben weiß ich nich ob das uns von einem Trojaner befreien soll oder ob sie uns allen welche draufspielen.
Bis dahin werde ich halt sehen ob mein Rechner am 8.3. noch funktioniert^^.


----------



## KylRoy (13. Januar 2012)

jedes halbwegs brauchbare virenscanner-progi macht das doch auch. da braucht man doch nicht so ne doofe seite.


----------



## uglygames (13. Januar 2012)

Wäre ein skandal wenn die Seite irgendwelche Daten sammeln würde.
Ich hoffe das wäre der Untergang, immerhin wurde die Seite von der Deutsche Telekom AG in Bonn gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2012)

Mir ist es unverständlich wie man sich hier über so eine Seite so negativ äußern kann.
Schaut euch doch den Quellcode an und lasst den Datenverkehr mitschneiden und analysiert diesen. Dann seht ihr, was diese Seite überträgt. 

Es wird lediglich geprüft über welchen DNS Server die Adressen aufgelöst werden ... that's it.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir ist es unverständlich wie man sich hier über so eine Seite so negativ äußern kann.
> Schaut euch doch den Quellcode an und lasst den Datenverkehr mitschneiden und analysiert diesen. Dann seht ihr, was diese Seite überträgt.
> 
> Es wird lediglich geprüft über welchen DNS Server die Adressen aufgelöst werden ... that's it.


 
zumal bspw der ccc direkt alarm geschlagen hätte, wenn da was nicht koscher wäre. 
allerdings ist das eh so absurd....aber du kennst ja die leute...


----------



## SolitaryMan (13. Januar 2012)

Wäre ganz nett, wenn das Thema jetzt nicht immer wieder im RSS-Feed stehen würde, denn langsam nervt's!
PS:
Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, die sch**ß Neckermann Werbung nervt auch, weil sie den Button zum Login halb verdeckt und der Klick dann immer zu deren Website führt, wo man mit der Zurücktaste der Maus nicht zurück kommt und erst den Zurück-Button im Browser klicken muss!
Ist pcgames.de etwa der Kinderspielplatz der Marketingabteilung oder leidet hier wer an ADS!?


----------



## CJ18 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die News schon gestern auf einer anderen Seite gesehen, wenn sorgen wegen einen DNS oder Bundes Trojaner hat ein mal Platte Formatieren 


SolitaryMan schrieb:


> Ist pcgames.de etwa der Kinderspielplatz der Marketingabteilung oder leidet hier wer an ADS!?



Niemand zwingt dich dazu die werbung zu sehen


----------



## SolitaryMan (13. Januar 2012)

CJ18 schrieb:


> ...
> Niemand zwingt dich dazu die werbung zu sehen



Doch, genau das wird gemacht, indem ich mich nicht auf pcgames.de einloggen kann, da die Login-Funktion durch die Werbung verdeckt wird.
Wenn du damit natürlich meinst, dass ich ja nicht gezwungen werde auf pcgames.de zu surfen, dann hast du natürlich recht, aber so hat sich das die pcgames.de Onlineredaktion sicher auch nicht vorgestellt!


----------



## Sirius89 (13. Januar 2012)

SolitaryMan schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wird gemacht, indem ich mich nicht auf pcgames.de einloggen kann, da die Login-Funktion durch die Werbung verdeckt wird.
> Wenn du damit natürlich meinst, dass ich ja nicht gezwungen werde auf pcgames.de zu surfen, dann hast du natürlich recht, aber so hat sich das die pcgames.de Onlineredaktion sicher auch nicht vorgestellt!


 

Dein Pech wenn du im Internet ohne AdBlock+ oder dergleichen surfst.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2012)

... wobei ich nochmal daraufhinweisen möchte, dass das hier nicht das richtige Forum bzw. Thread für dieses Thema ist.
Beitrag unter "Meinungen zu pcgames.de" erstellen, da seid ihr richtig.


----------



## School10 (13. Januar 2012)

Bundestrojaner? Ist der nicht schon hardwareseitig bereits in jedem Modem oder Router integriert?^^


----------



## gammelbude (13. Januar 2012)

Den Bundestrojaner über eine Seite einschleusen die aus nur ein paar Zeilen HTML Code und keinerlei Scripts besteht... da sind ja wieder die Experten unter den Verschwörungstheoretikern unterwegs ^^


----------



## Niggo372 (13. Januar 2012)

Könntet ihr aufhören den RSS Feed mit dieser News voll zu spamen?


----------



## ScHuX (13. Januar 2012)

Wiso kommen auf der Seite jetzt Einhörner? LOL


----------



## MrBigX (13. Januar 2012)

ScHuX schrieb:


> Wiso kommen auf der Seite jetzt Einhörner? LOL


Wo gibts Einhörner?


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Januar 2012)

ich weiß auch nicht was alle gegen die seite haben.
ich finde es innovativ wenn man seine gene nun auch online auf mögliche schäden überprüfen kann.
ohne schmerzen und gang zum arzt.


----------



## Chronik (14. Januar 2012)

Es tut mir leid aber bei diesen Absatz der Überschrift, kann ich mir kein Wort verkneifen.
"... Droht Infizierung mit Bundestrojaner?"
Die die Origin nutzen, haben schon längst ein Bundestrojaner.
Die die Origin nutzen wollen/müssen, die werden einen bekommen und zwar völlig kostenlos. xD


----------



## BiJay (14. Januar 2012)

Müsst ihr wirklich solche bescheidenen News immer wieder hochpingen. Da ist kein Bundestrojaner, also hakt die News doch einfach mal ab.


----------



## uglygames (14. Januar 2012)

Die Panik habt ihr doch gemacht...lol


----------



## Weed4all (14. Januar 2012)

ha wie geil-einfach auf den link klicken und schon wissen wir wer gern Computer spiele zockt-und somit auf die liste der verdächtigen kommt!!! Is doch ganz einfach-deshalb die NEWS mit dem Bundestrojaner  Danke PCGAMES ihr seid und bleibt die B.......


----------



## FlorianStangl (14. Januar 2012)

Weed4all, poste doch nicht so einen Unsinn...


----------



## Watwiewer (14. Januar 2012)

So ein *****.
Jetzt hab ich extra Paranoia auf vorrat gekauft , aber wenn ich Weed4all´s Beitrag so anseh , krieg ich dass nun nicht Verkauft.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2012)

Weed4all schrieb:


> ha wie geil-einfach auf den link klicken und schon wissen wir wer gern Computer spiele zockt-und somit auf die liste der verdächtigen kommt!!! Is doch ganz einfach-deshalb die NEWS mit dem Bundestrojaner  Danke PCGAMES ihr seid und bleibt die B.......


 
Das war weder irgendwie Lustig noch stimmt das irgendwo auch nur annähernd


----------



## SpieleKing (15. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Bundestrojaner ist sowieso so lächer,es gibt keine beweise das die jemals sowas benutzt haben ( haha).
Zudem ist der Trojaner den man Bundestrojaner nennt doch einer von Hacker hergestellter Trojaner der leute abzockt soll und sollte nur den eindruck erwecken das er vom Bund kommt.
Oder hab ich da jetzt was verpasst?


----------



## SventB (16. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PC Games, für über 50 verschiedene News zu diesem "hochinteressanten" Thema: site:noows.de - Google-Suche


----------



## zappelzipp (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe meinen PC gewogen und anschließend den Link angeklickt. Dann nochmal gewogen und muss sagen, das nix passiert ist.
Mein Compi ist nicht schwerer geworden, aber so ein trojanisches Pferd wird doch sicher eine ganze Menge wiegen... oder


----------

